# Fisherman's terrace, near Luk Keng, Hong Kong, August 2015



## HughieD (Sep 6, 2015)

OK, just past the halfway mark for reports from my HK trip now. Hope you aren't getting bored yet. This is the first of four reports from the Plover Cove region of the New Territories in the extreme North-East of Hong Kong. The area is quite remote by HK standards and underwent significant de-population in the 80's and 90's as people upped sticks and emigrated to the likes of Canada, the UK and Australia. The villages are quite remote in some cases and a good map, sturdy boots and plenty of water are key to reach such out-posts on the various hiking trails that criss-cross the Plover Cove Country Park.

The first report is on a place I have nicknamed "Fisherman's Terrace" as the five or so families who lived here were probably fishermen. It's close to the village of Luk Keng Chan Uk so I'll do the history bit when I do my report on the village itself. This is one of the less remote places but no less fascinating.

Looks like this gate hasn't been opened for a while:


img0812 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The terrace of houses was constructed in 1968:


img0811 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0810 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0827 by HughieDW, on Flickr

How long these fishing nets have been stretched out to dry in anybodies guess:


img0813 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The locked up houses have just been left and abandoned:


img0820 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0814 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Perhaps this dragon is to ward off evil spirits:


img0818 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside it looks like people left behind what they couldn't carry:


img0822 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Family portraits pay tribute to ancestors and relatives:


img0817 by HughieDW, on Flickr

As the houses gather dust:


img0816 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some are less tidy than overs:


img0815 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Round the back there's some worse-for-ware out buildings:


img0832 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Where nature has got a firm grip:


img0830 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0829 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## degenerate (Sep 6, 2015)

Very interesting Hughie, I certainly am not bored of seeing what Hong Kong has to offer!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 6, 2015)

degenerate said:


> Very interesting Hughie, I certainly am not bored of seeing what Hong Kong has to offer!



Ah Cheers mate. Just conscious that there has been quite a lot of them!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 6, 2015)

I'll never get bored with these posts keep em coming please they are excellent.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 7, 2015)

I too never get bored with your posts. Yet there seems to be a lot more dereliction than I thought. Those display cabinets look nice.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 7, 2015)

Keep them coming, fantastic stuff. 
I always think no matter what circumstances I left a place, I'd always take my family photos with me! 
Excellent as always Hughie


----------



## ironsky (Sep 7, 2015)

With regards to the family photos I noticed their is insense sticks that have been used. Its possible the family still go there on anniversaries of family members deaths. I'm only guessing but it seems strange to leave family photos behide given that the Chinese place a lot of respect on family. Nice photos.


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 7, 2015)

Another good post, looking forward to the next three. I think the gentleman wearing the medals has served in the Chinese Red Army. It looks to me like one of his medals is a Liberation medal 1945 - 50.


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 8, 2015)

All of these Hong Kong reports have been fascinating! They got me reading up about Hong Kong - I had no idea about it's strange tie-in with China what with the currency and legal systems etc! Anyway, another great post! The photos of the relatives are brilliant  does anyone know what the banner next to them says?


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 8, 2015)

I have paid close attention to these posts your dishing out recently, an this one instantly caught my eye, so good job! hope there is more coming


----------



## HughieD (Sep 8, 2015)

ironsky said:


> With regards to the family photos I noticed their is incenses sticks that have been used. Its possible the family still go there on anniversaries of family members deaths. I'm only guessing but it seems strange to leave family photos behide given that the Chinese place a lot of respect on family. Nice photos.



I think you are right here..in fact the research I did for the report on the village itself supports this theory!



Sludden said:


> Another good post, looking forward to the next three. I think the gentleman wearing the medals has served in the Chinese Red Army. It looks to me like one of his medals is a Liberation medal 1945 - 50.



Thanking you...think you could be right. Good spot!



TheNarrator said:


> All of these Hong Kong reports have been fascinating! They got me reading up about Hong Kong - I had no idea about it's strange tie-in with China what with the currency and legal systems etc! Anyway, another great post! The photos of the relatives are brilliant  does anyone know what the banner next to them says?



Thank you...will ask the wife RE: the banner as she is from HK!



mockingbird said:


> I have paid close attention to these posts your dishing out recently, an this one instantly caught my eye, so good job! hope there is more coming



Thank you kindly Mr Mockingbird. More to come...


----------



## HughieD (Sep 9, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> does anyone know what the banner next to them says?



OK, asked the missus about this (she's from HK) and she says that it's hard to make a direct translation but basically it is a tribute to the ancestry of the Chan clan and it makes reference to the fact that good things in the past carry forward to good things in the future.


----------

